# October 2012 Backpacker Magazine - Survival Issue



## Diablo_2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Yesterday I saw the October issue of *Backpacker* Mag is the "Survival Issue."
I haven't read it yet, but I thought I would give everyone a heads-up if they are interested.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Diablo_2 said:


> Yesterday I saw the October issue of *Backpacker* Mag is the "Survival Issue."
> I haven't read it yet, but I thought I would give everyone a heads-up if they are interested.


Do you have a digital link?


----------



## AnvilIron (Mar 1, 2012)

Backpacker Blogs - Boo! October Survival Issue Now Online


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

AnvilIron said:


> Backpacker Blogs - Boo! October Survival Issue Now Online


Good deal


----------

